# Hello From Michigan



## RusticWildFire

Welcome! A fellow Michigan(ite)(...I dono what to call it haha!)


----------



## mlkarel2010

Welcome to the forum!

He sure has some cool face markings, doesn't he?


----------



## JackieB

Thanks for the welcome, RusticWildFire. The word is "Michiganian" now. It used to be "Michigander", but that fell out of favor somewhere along the way.  "Michiganite" sounds just great to me, though. We'll have to contact Governor Granholm and suggest that to her.


----------



## JackieB

mlkarel2010 said:


> He sure has some cool face markings, doesn't he?


Thanks. I love Buster so much! When his forelock hangs down just the right way, the star on his forehead looks just like a heart.


----------



## 3neighs

Yay Michigan! Welcome JackieB! Buster is a good looking guy!


----------



## PoptartShop

Hi Tom, welcome to the Horse Forum. 
Buster is so adorable. Have fun posting!


----------



## RusticWildFire

JackieB said:


> Thanks for the welcome, RusticWildFire. The word is "Michiganian" now. It used to be "Michigander", but that fell out of favor somewhere along the way.  "Michiganite" sounds just great to me, though. We'll have to contact Governor Granholm and suggest that to her.


Haha. Sounds like an idea to me! 
I've heard Michigander before but I just totally had a brain fart while writing that message. 

Pretty horse by the way. I love black horses!


----------



## Equine_Woman

YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! JACKIEB HAS ARRIVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Missed you! lol.


----------



## MsEddi

Hi, JackieB, and Equine woman it's MsEddi. Nice to see yall


----------



## Equine_Woman

Oh yay!!! Hi MsEddi!!!


----------



## firemom1

Hi Jackie, good to see yoU!


----------



## Arrow

Good to see you here--I just joined, too!


----------



## Remali

Happy to see the rest of the gang on here....I just joined too....glad to see the familar "faces", and looking forward to meeting the new ones!!


----------



## dangergurly9

Hiya JackieB...Nice to see you!!!! I almost thought we might lose our horse show coming up in Battle Creek!!!


----------



## JackieB

Equine_Woman said:


> YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! JACKIEB HAS ARRIVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Missed you! lol.


Awwww! Now how am I supposed to take a tough stance on legal issues when you go and say a thing like that?


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch

Hello welcome from Alabama


----------



## jazzyrider

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## TopFeature

JACKIE B!!!!!!!

Hi ya!

Are you already sturring up legal trouble here? :roll: lol, jk!
Missed ya!

And how about that show? I hope my schedule will cooperate... do you two have any ideas when you will be going?


----------



## JackieB

TopFeature said:


> JACKIE B!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi ya!
> 
> Are you already sturring up legal trouble here? :roll: lol, jk!
> Missed ya!
> 
> And how about that show? I hope my schedule will cooperate... do you two have any ideas when you will be going?


I do not stir up legal trouble. I only represent horses who are wrongfully accused by their human servants, or are forced to wear colors unbecoming a gelding, such as pink. My clients are virtually always willing to settle out of court for anything edible that is molasses-based. I'm very fair. 

Yes, I'm definitely planning on going to the Eventing event   in Richland. Hopefully, you and Danger can meet me there. The dates are August 21,22,23, and 24 with something going every day. I'll plan on coming to Battle Creek to visit my dad and some friends, so I could probably go to the horse event any of those days. 

It's great to see you here!!


----------



## TopFeature

Cool cool. I will be sure to get one of those four days off... I really hope it works out for the three of us!


----------



## 3neighs

JackieB said:


> TopFeature said:
> 
> 
> 
> JACKIE B!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes, I'm definitely planning on going to the eventing event   in Richland. Hopefully, you and Danger can meet me there. The dates are August 21,22,23, and 24 with something going every day. I'll plan on coming to Battle Creek to visit my dad and some friends, so I could probably go to the horse event any of those days.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to butt in, but is there someplace I can get info about this eventing show?
Click to expand...


----------

